# zipper help needed



## cmarrero (Sep 2, 2004)

Now I am having a bad day 

First the slicer screwed up now this.
I can seem to get zipper to work. I went step by step from the website and still can;t get it to work. I tried different cd's, cd recorders, and pc's but for the life of me I cannot get zipper to run.

If I view the cd on my windows box I see the zipper prog but when I try to boot the cd and run zipper it cannot be found.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!! 

THANKS!

Chris


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

I have forgotten all i learned about these hacks as it's been 2 years since i've been on here but hey no one else seems to be trying to help.

I don't know the level of your pc knowlege but sure sounds like your bios isn't set to boot to removable media. when your pc starts look for a message to enter setup aka the bios. Hit that key , most of the time its DEL . Navigate through the bios using extreme care not to change anything else and look for the boot order , this is what you will want to change. It may have a different description on your sytem. But you will need to set it up as follows.

Floopy ( if you use one on your system )

CD-Rom

HDD ( hard disk )



save the changes and exit setup and you should get a message to hit any key to boot to the CD.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

cmarrero said:


> Now I am having a bad day
> 
> First the slicer screwed up now this.
> I can seem to get zipper to work. I went step by step from the website and still can;t get it to work. I tried different cd's, cd recorders, and pc's but for the life of me I cannot get zipper to run.
> ...


Are you starting with the lba48 boot CD iso from DVRupgrade?


----------



## cmarrero (Sep 2, 2004)

yes I made sure I followed it exactly. I create the iso and booted the cd. I get all the prompt like I should at the beginning, then I mount the cd drive. Then after that when I type the zipper command it cannot be found. 

I have attached two pics.

Zipperdir is the directory on my computer before running the bat file to create the iso.

Zippercd is a picture of the ISO that zipper created. That is the cd.

I done this a LONG time ago and it worked great but now for some reason I cannot for the life of me get it to work. 

Chris


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You need to give more information. When you mount the cdrom drive, what is the operating system's response? Try changing directories to the /cdrom directory by typing 'cd /cdrom'? Then, type 'ln -l' and make sure you see the zipper file. Make sure you don't type the single quotes in the commands above. It sounds as if the cdrom drive is not getting mounted properly.

One other thing, you are swapping CD's from the PTV lba48 CD to the zipper tools CD before mounting the cdrom drive, right?


----------



## cmarrero (Sep 2, 2004)

I tried the commands you gave me the cdrom command worked but the ln -l didnt work it came up with busybox but said the argument was incorrect.
when I type in zipper it states command not found.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

cmarrero said:


> I tried the commands you gave me the cdrom command worked but the ln -l didnt work it came up with busybox but said the argument was incorrect.
> when I type in zipper it states command not found.


That was a typo - he meant 'ls -l' the linux command for list files.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

MungoJerrie said:


> That was a typo - he meant 'ls -l' the linux command for list files.


Ooops, he's right. 'ls -l'. Sorry about that.


----------

